# The Ring 2



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Has anyone else seen The Ring 2 yet? I saw it today, and it is awesome! If you liked the first one, you'll definately enjoy this one! IMO, it didn't leave as many loose ends as the first, and it'll definately keep you on the egde of your seat! Ehren Krugger is a really talented writer, and I can't wait to see his next two movies that are coming out soon!

Hey Lexus, are you gonna write your review of The Ring 2?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

yeah, i already made a post about it
i hated it. i thought it sucked. they both did. i actually thought they were funny. didnt scare me at all

but thats just me


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry ScubaKid! I didn't see your thread when I posted this one...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

np...i dont care!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i heard that it wasnt any good, but i enjoyed the first one, so im still willing to see the second!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i defnietaly wanna hit it soon, looks good.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

malawi4me2 @ Sun Mar 20 said:


> Has anyone else seen The Ring 2 yet?  I saw it today, and it is awesome!  If you liked the first one, you'll definately enjoy this one!  IMO, it didn't leave as many loose ends as the first, and it'll definately keep you on the egde of your seat!  Ehren Krugger is a really talented writer, and I can't wait to see his next two movies that are coming out soon!
> 
> Hey Lexus, are you gonna write your review of The Ring 2?


Have not seen it yet can you believe it? lol maybe this next week
I didnt think my reviews were that informative lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i need a date, who wants to go?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

me!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

k pick ya up at 8pm friday


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL um ok....


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

lol....Malawian, ur weird!  lol
i still thought this movie was a comedy....i swear :mrgreen:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Jeepers Creepers 1 for some reason gave me nightmares for a month.

Darkness Falls scared the crap outta me too. 

Ah oh well

I thought the ring was creepy. i didnt like tv after that for awhile


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol yea i am! 

darkness falls was scary, made me even jump...(well thnk i had to was on a date)


----------



## DevarioDevario (Jan 18, 2005)

are we talking the hollywood versions or the original Japanese ones?

IMHO forget hollywood and watch the originals both are far superiour in all aspects.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

jeepers creepers was the worst movie ever.

the ring scared these people: http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=512_video_Morning_Musume_-_Watching_The_


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

i agree with you shev...maybe not the worst in the world...but it was pretty bad


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

lmao! apparently they were scared...:lol:


----------

